# Seagate clicking



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok i have a brand new Seagate 2Tb LP. I have it half way full and it just started clicking last night. It will click a few times during boot up, during Widnwos start, and if i go to the drive and right click it takes forever to bring up the menu.

BUT if i go to copy something it makes a funny noise but runs fast and fine. 

Should i get ready to replace it? 

SMART is enabled by default btw.


----------



## zithe (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd just go with an RMA. It's probably dying. My old hitachi 80gb clicked right before it died.

Although, my WD clicked for a while when I bought it and slowly stopped. It's my best drive lol.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2010)

RMA to who? Ive had it for a few weeks and Frys i know probably wont take it back. Seagate warranty? Will i lose my movies? Thats over a TB of Bluray


----------



## zithe (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, you said it still works. Just back it up to something and send it to seagate.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2010)

The only other large drive i have is my 1tb Seagate thats over half way full of game ISOs


----------



## zithe (Jan 19, 2010)

Compress the movies and spread them all over your drives? XD


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2010)

You could burn them all to dual layer dvd's which are amazingly cheaper than they used to be.  Gather up all your USB sticks, flash devices, etc. and use them. There actually may be a program included with the disk that came with the HDD for backups. You may actually be able to fit everything on your other drive.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2010)

Im gonna wait a bit and see if i can purchase another 2tb, back the drive up, put the old one in the box, and send it back.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 20, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> RMA to who? Ive had it for a few weeks and Frys i know probably wont take it back. Seagate warranty? Will i lose my movies? Thats over a TB of Bluray



Have the drive for a few weeks ... did you move lots of files on that drive like delete , copy , install & uninstall ,etc...?

Asking this because i used to have that clicking problem on one of my drives turn out it was badly fragmented , did a defrag & it was all fine after that , so maybe it needs a defrag??

Otherwise your drive is dying it may last a long time before it give up but don't take any chances & back up all the important data.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

All i did was get the drive, and copy all the files from my old 1tb to it all in one copy. I havent put anything on it since besides read movies and tv shows off it.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 20, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> All i did was get the drive, and copy all the files from my old 1tb to it all in one copy. I havent put anything on it since besides read movies and tv shows off it.



That can still fragmented your drive after a while , anyhow it worth a try , but make sure you back up all important data first just in case that's really the drive that is dying

BTW:Movies or tv-show , games can be replace it's not like family video or pictures wich can't be replace

EDIT:Ok just saw your disk defragmenter  drive seems fine on that
Time to RMA the drive....

Hope you don't have to much pron... they can see everything you put on the drive even if it's "format/erase"


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 20, 2010)

My Seagate 1.5Tb LP series makes the little clicking sound when I first turn it on, when windows detects it, and when I go to get something off of it after it's been sitting awhile.  The clicking/grinding sound of these LP series drives is a known issue and could just be that.  I would go and grab UBCD and run the Seagate Seatools 2.1x HD test on the drive just to make sure it is bad before spending all your time trying to backup all the data for nothing.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

No its a real bad clicking. You can tell somethings wrong with it because it will lag out when watching a movie or something off it.

As for format, MS made low level format for a reason.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, you can always buy a second one, put that data on that, then when this one comes back from RMA you can put them both in RAID1.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont have the cash for that. 

What i was gonna try and do though, is buy 1 on my day off, copy everything to new drive, put old drive in new box and take back to frys and get my money back.

I turned SMART off and it seems to be working a little better but still clicking and jinking movies.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 20, 2010)

Over heating can make HDD's click and normally is solved by keeping it cooler but if it's not  and keeps clicking there's a good chance you will lose the stuff on it anyways.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont have the cash for that.
> 
> What i was gonna try and do though, is buy 1 on my day off, copy everything to new drive, *put old drive in new box and take back to frys and get my money back.
> *
> I turned SMART off and it seems to be working a little better but still clicking and jinking movies.



Im pretty sure the people @ Frys will check the serial number on the drive to make sure it matches the one on the box. This isnt Walmart, and it isn't 'right' either


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Ok i have a brand new Seagate 2Tb LP. I have it half way full and it just started clicking last night. It will click a few times during boot up, during Widnwos start, and if i go to the drive and right click it takes forever to bring up the menu.
> 
> BUT if i go to copy something it makes a funny noise but runs fast and fine.
> 
> ...



what generation is the drive?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im pretty sure the people @ Frys will check the serial number on the drive to make sure it matches the one on the box. This isnt Walmart, and it isn't 'right' either


Actually they dont. They check to see if the drive capacity and LP is correct and carry on. They have alot of returns due to it being a sell item and not properly marking it as "5900rpm" except on the receipt to cover their butts. How is it not right though? Its the same as taking it back in the original box but i dont have it.



eidairaman1 said:


> what generation is the drive?



I have no idea.

But, to clarify some suspicion i tried a little test. Ran a long psu cable from my psu to where MMs laptop is. Used a nifty esata to sata cable of mine to plug the drive into her esata port. Seatools on my computer said the tests past even though short burst tests took forever and clicking was horrible. Thats what gave me the hunch. Booted the laptop and the harddrive had no clicking. Was watching a movie, no clicking or jinks. Copied file from HD to HD and it sustained about 90MB/s. 

So its not the drive, its this POS mobo.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 20, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> My Seagate 1.5Tb LP series makes the little clicking sound when I first turn it on, when windows detects it, and when I go to get something off of it after it's been sitting awhile.  The clicking/grinding sound of these LP series drives is a known issue and could just be that.  I would go and grab UBCD and run the Seagate Seatools 2.1x HD test on the drive just to make sure it is bad before spending all your time trying to backup all the data for nothing.



yep they do that... lol


----------



## AsRock (Jan 20, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> No its a real bad clicking. You can tell somethings wrong with it because it will lag out when watching a movie or something off it.
> 
> As for format, MS made low level format for a reason.



Sure the drive is not goning into standby ?. Change the power options in control panel and check to see if it's turning the HDD every 20 mins lol.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

It wasnt standby, this drive dosent make a sound during normal operation. 

As my last post said, it was my motherboard. Its finally starting to die completely on me. Changed the SATA port and the drive is running fine now.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 20, 2010)

Glad to hear/see you didn't have to go through all that backup mess but it's such a,"darn shame" your gonna have to look for a new board


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats this look business


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 21, 2010)

Pfft....You ain't special......


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 21, 2010)

P55-UD3R, and you said that you cant afford a 2tb harddrive


----------



## roast (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Seagate 1tb external drive too, same issue. Works great, but clicks like a mofo.

Anyway, AFAIK, seagate offer a data recovery service if your drive has to be RMA'd. They charge you for it, but thats probably your best option.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Pfft....You ain't special......
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s207/DonInKansas/IMG_0002.jpg


Mine was free.



Fourstaff said:


> P55-UD3R, and you said that you cant afford a 2tb harddrive


Read above.



roast said:


> I have a Seagate 1tb external drive too, same issue. Works great, but clicks like a mofo.
> 
> Anyway, AFAIK, seagate offer a data recovery service if your drive has to be RMA'd. They charge you for it, but thats probably your best option.


Mine was solely on the motherboard. The drive has no malfunctions of its own that i know of. I find it kinda hard to believe it was just cause the slot but oh well, as long as it works right


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2010)

Whats your maping of the sata's in Bios? I found that with ACHI, if you install a non SSD, normal hdd, in the first two sata ports (0/1), then the hdd will have a clicking noise to it since it's trying to get data from it faster then it's set up to do. 

I tried it since I went to the Raven case. But, since I first heard the clicking:

the SSD is in 0
Hdd's in 2/3
Opticial in 4

In all, I'm glad you got it working man!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2010)

I had the drives in 2 and 3. As in drives i mean 1tb and 2tb Seagates. Ive had my dual 1tb drives in those slots since ive had the board but it just went bonkers on me so i moved both drives to 4 and 5 which have never been used.

Im glad too cause i was seriously going nuts. First that, then the citation fine  Now all i gotta do is fix the fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I had the drives in 2 and 3. As in drives i mean 1tb and 2tb Seagates. Ive had my dual 1tb drives in those slots since ive had the board but it just went bonkers on me so i moved both drives to 4 and 5 which have never been used.
> 
> Im glad too cause i was seriously going nuts. First that, then the citation fine  Now all i gotta do is fix the fine.



It is strange.. I'll have my system back up come tonight when I get my 5870 back in.. I'll try and hear for clicking since I got a seagate 1.5tb that started it when it was stationed in port 1..

Did you update the bios to A51 (I think its 51, might be 56)  yet? I haven't since I haven't felt the need to..


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2010)

I havent updated anything really since i got this thing. Havent felt the need either.

Edit: Just updated the bios. It has an over 200 bsclck setting now. Idk if we could get higher OCs with that or not though. I capped around 220.


----------



## mchlor (Jan 23, 2010)

damn...

my seagate clicks too intermittenly.  I blame gigabyte.  I stuck a known good drive on this motherboard and it started clicking too.  GAH!  It's like the motherboard is overclocking the harddrive.  Lol?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2010)

mchlor

is that really your PC in your system specs?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2010)

Cheap PCI-e controller card and you are off and running again.


----------



## mchlor (Jan 24, 2010)

@brandon:  well it's one of my PC's and my favorite and most beloved.  I think Leo LaPorte would agree.  That antec case alone is a conversational piece.  When it was introduced Antec had a picture of a 6ft tall dude standing on it.  It weights about 70lbs and it's built like a tank.  Best of all it costed me only $89 in 1998 and it came with antec server grade power supply. hehe.

ok back on the subject.
@steevo:  well I can buy a pci-e controller for $79 or I can buy a full p45 + ich10r motherboard for $79 and ditch this POS fry's freebie gigabyte g41 no ahci crap.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2010)

mchlor said:


> @brandon:  well it's one of my PC's and my favorite and most beloved.  I think Leo LaPorte would agree.  That antec case alone is a conversational piece.  When it was introduced Antec had a picture of a 6ft tall dude standing on it.  It weights about 70lbs and it's built like a tank.  Best of all it costed me only $89 in 1998 and it came with antec server grade power supply. hehe.
> 
> ok back on the subject.
> @steevo:  well I can buy a pci-e controller for $79 or I can buy a full p45 + ich10r motherboard for $79 and ditch this POS fry's freebie gigabyte g41 no ahci crap.



im really surprised someone around here knows who Leo LaPorte is


----------



## mchlor (Jan 24, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> im really surprised someone around here knows who Leo LaPorte is



I taught him everything he knows.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2010)

mchlor said:


> I taught him everything he knows.



I loved the Screen Savers and Call for Help, when G4 TV was known as Ziff Davis TV- ZD TV then Tech TV.

I also own a case from the Early 2000s, and its built like a tank, wish Antec would make the same case but it being wider, having more cooling, and more 3.5 internal, more than 7 PCI Expansion slots and more 5.25 slots. Overall Taller, Wider and Longer.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Cheap PCI-e controller card and you are off and running again.



Yea i thought about that. It dosent need to boot but damn thats a killer on cable management for me


----------

